# Bowstring, Bruising, and Blood Thinners



## Charles A Smith

I am 70 years old and take blood thinners for AFib. Starting with archery to share with my granddaughter. I get impressive bruising on my bow arm from just below the elbow to about halfway down to the wrist. I was using the ranges heavy nylon fabric arm guard. Do I just get a more heavy duty arm guard and carry on? It doesn't seem like it would be conducive to accuracy to have the string slapping me on the arm every time. But I am asking you.


----------



## pwyrick

Man that hurts. And, we've all been there. IMHO, the correction is not a bigger or firmer arm guard but learning to hold the bow so that your arm is out of the way. Try the grip below.


----------



## PSE Archer

With the above advice - the bow arm elbow needs to be in the pronate position prior to coming into the "set" position. It is much less painful than trying to do it after the draw (and creates less torque). With the correct grip and elbow position, you should be fine.


----------



## aread

The above good advice is for compound archery. If you are shooting a recurve, you will need an arm guard. With your meds, you should get a heavy leather or plastic one. One place they sell them is 3 Rivers Archery.

Allen


----------



## 19reeves79

It's all about fundamentals the grip should be the same regardless of traditional or compound I shoot both


----------



## ron w

I've been on coumadine therapy for 14 years now, (prosthetic Aorta Valve) and have never had a problem with bow string bruises. like said above, it's all about fundimentals. you have to lern to hold the bow correctly, and you won't have any problem with that.


----------

